# Soffit size for kitchen cabinets



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That kitchen was gutted down to the studs. Actually the c whole house was. The wall with the garden window was a complete rebuild. It's a Shear wall with hold-downs to the left of it. Needed this because we opened up the whole backside of the home to build a master bedroom and bath.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The budget for this job ballooned to over 300,000 dollars when it was all said and done.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

How much in house work did you do? Your like me right? Work mostly solo & sub work out.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom M said:


> How much in house work did you do? Your like me right? Work mostly solo & sub work out.


I did all the Framing and finish carpentry. I subbed the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, fire sprinklers, insulation, drywall, painting etc. I formed the slab and layed out everything for the structural slab. 

Here's some more pics 











Kitchen


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom M said:


> How much in house work did you do? Your like me right? Work mostly solo & sub work out.


I have a good friend who is also a contrator and we are able to borrow each others employees. It keeps the guys busy.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats how I like to do it. Frame to a limit, all finish carpentry. Occasional rock, tile,flooring and painting. 

If its more than I do in order to keep schedule moving I join forces with another contractor.


----------



## coffee- (Aug 22, 2014)

Not to derail anything but is it common to refer to something like this as a soffit? I've only ever heard it called a bulkhead in a kitchen.

As for answering the aesthetic question; a 3" reveal seems way to big especially with the bullnose. 1 - 1.5" would seem more reasonable. I do also like the idea of the filler with the round over also.

Edit: Just noticed this is a relatively old thread, my apologies. Kitchen looks great!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

coffee- said:


> Not to derail anything but is it common to refer to something like this as a soffit? I've only ever heard it called a bulkhead in a kitchen.
> 
> As for answering the aesthetic question; a 3" reveal seems way to big especially with the bullnose. 1 - 1.5" would seem more reasonable. I do also like the idea of the filler with the round over also.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed this is a relatively old thread, my apologies. Kitchen looks great!


Yes it is and always has been called a soffit and it's not 3" it ended up being 2". This building was a complete home remodel with a room addition and was turned over to the owners many months ago. You can't derail an obsolete thread.


----------



## coffee- (Aug 22, 2014)

Strange, I wonder if thats a regional thing. In the areas I have worked in Ontario, Canada (Peterborough, Pembroke, Kingston) it has always been referred to as a bulkhead. Though I am still pretty green, being just a 4th year apprentice.

Looks great though!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

coffee- said:


> Strange, I wonder if thats a regional thing. In the areas I have worked in Ontario, Canada (Peterborough, Pembroke, Kingston) it has always been referred to as a bulkhead. Though I am still pretty green, being just a 4th year apprentice.
> 
> Looks great though!


That's because you're a cunuck! You guys all look alike.
:laughing:


----------



## coffee- (Aug 22, 2014)

Haha yeah we can be a little backwards! At least us residential carpenters still use imperial measurements lol I'm in the process of completely tearing out my own house to flip. Luckily I have a understanding girlfriend, as we are living in it at the same time!

So have been reading a lot of forums to get ideas.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

coffee- said:


> Haha yeah we can be a little backwards! At least us residential carpenters still use imperial measurements lol I'm in the process of completely tearing out my own house to flip. Luckily I have a understanding girlfriend, as we are living in it at the same time!


For some reason all that understanding horsechit goes away after you marry them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

xcgbsgh said:


> Around here, whenever cabinets butt into soffits, which isn't often, 2" is usually what is left. I don,t recall seeing a soffit above a cabinet with bullnose bead either.


Bull nose is very common here.


----------

